# [solved] qemu rejects spice-USE flag ?

## toralf

I've set it both globally and package dedicated, but nevertheless emerge seems to ignore it ?Last edited by toralf on Thu Dec 27, 2012 10:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lxg

Do you mean that emerge -pv qemu shows the flag disabled, or do you mean that after emerging the package the functionality is missing?

If it's the first, can you please post the output of 

```
grep -r spice /etc/portage/* /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## toralf

I mean both :

```
$ grep -r spice /etc/portage/* /etc/portage/make.conf

/etc/portage/make.conf:     logrotate mbox mmx mysql mysqli nsplugin ntfs qemu rdesktop sna spice sse

/etc/portage/make.conf.backup:     logrotate mbox mmx mysql mysqli nsplugin ntfs qemu rdesktop sna spice sse

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/misc:~app-emulation/spice-0.12.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/misc:~net-misc/spice-gtk-0.14

/etc/portage/package.use/misc:net-misc/spice-gtk                python

/etc/portage/make.conf:     logrotate mbox mmx mysql mysqli nsplugin ntfs qemu rdesktop sna spice sse

$ sudo emerge -pv qemu

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  . .... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] app-emulation/qemu-1.2.1  USE="aio alsa caps curl jpeg ncurses opengl png sdl seccomp threads uuid vhost-net vnc -bluetooth -brltty -debug -doc -fdt -mixemu -pulseaudio -python -rbd -sasl -smartcard (-spice) -static -systemtap -tci -tls -usbredir -vde -virtfs -xattr -xen -xfs" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 -alpha -arm -cris -lm32 -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -ppc -ppc64 -ppcemb -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64 -xtensa -xtensaeb" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 -alpha -arm -armeb -cris -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mipsel -ppc -ppc64 -ppc64abi32 -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc32plus -sparc64 -unicore32" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

$ qemu-kvm --name tails -m 2047 -cdrom ~/virtual/kvm/tails-i386.iso -boot d -smp 2 -net nic,vlan=0,model=virtio -net tap,vlan=0,ifname=tap3,script=no,downscript=no -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing

qemu-kvm: -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing: There is no option group 'spice'

spice is not supported by this qemu build.

```

Or do I have to compile spice with static-libs ?

----------

## lxg

In your emerge -pv qemu, the spice USE flag is hardmasked, this means that some precondition is not met. It may indeed be that you need to build app-emulation/spice with static-libs, at least from looking at the qemu ebuild (although I wonder why Portage doesn't say so). Could you give it a try without breaking too much?

----------

## Hu

 *lxg wrote:*   

> In your emerge -pv qemu, the spice USE flag is hardmasked, this means that some precondition is not met. It may indeed be that you need to build app-emulation/spice with static-libs, at least from looking at the qemu ebuild (although I wonder why Portage doesn't say so). Could you give it a try without breaking too much?

 You are correct that the flag is masked, but incorrect to suggest that rebuilding app-emulation/spice matters.  If that were the problem, Portage would explicitly request the change.  The flag has been explicitly disabled on x86, with a comment noting that it only works on 64-bit systems.

----------

## lxg

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If that were the problem, Portage would explicitly request the change.

 

Yeah, that's what I thought, too. Thanks for clarifying! However, how did you find this out? I didn't find that note in the spice package.

----------

## toralf

solved for my system by :

```
$ cat /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask 

#       package.use.mask

#

app-emulation/qemu              -spice

```

----------

